
Show HN: List of Curated Startup Resources - Ptrulli
https://gumroad.com/l/KXuUaX
======
Ptrulli
Hi HN, after trying to research various phases of a startup, I realized there
wasn't a curated list or at least I couldn't find any. So I committed to make
a list using notion of all the articles I could find (Ideas, MVP, Marketing,
etc). It's a working progress but if you have any resources please do share so
I can include them in the final product.

Thanks for your support!

